# Papu Gomez: super gol al debutto col Siviglia. Video.



## admin (6 Febbraio 2021)

Il primo gol di Papu Gomez al debutto (da subentrato) col Siviglia, contro il Getafe.

Video qui in basso.


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## Swaitak (6 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il primo gol di Papu Gomez al debutto (da subentrato) col Siviglia, contro il Getafe.
> 
> Video qui in basso.



grande Papu ! dedicato alla pecora bianca di Grugliasco


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il primo gol di Papu Gomez al debutto (da subentrato) col Siviglia, contro il Getafe.
> 
> Video qui in basso.



Grande Papu!


----------



## Djici (7 Febbraio 2021)

Per me se volevi fare une sforzo per vincere lo scudetto, sarebbe stato più importante lui di Mandzukic.
Però non possiamo prenderli tutti noi.


----------

